# Hymer Drop Down Bed parts



## olipowell (Jul 19, 2014)

Evening all,

Whilst we were away this week (our first extended trip), an arm attached to the top of the drop down bed struts broke. It doesn't appear to effect the use of the bed too much but it must be there for a reason and I guess that is for safety. It may even act as a brake I'm not sure.

I've attached a picture and annotated where the pin has sheared off the arm. The other end is attached and is simple held in place with a pin. 

Can I get a replacement arm, or can i get this one fixed?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers
Oli


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Give this chap a call . . . 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like part of the cantilever, a high tensile bolt should sort it out, with a Nyloc nut so it stays put, you might need to drill the old pin out though.


----------

